# Split VIP722 w/HDMI to another HDTV using component & use TV2 for SD conn? & more ?'s



## Rraspy (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank you for any help. I don't have the know how to do any of this myself.

1) Can I order a 722 and have the installer connect by way of HDMI for one tv upstairs (panasonic plasma) and then have the installer connect downstairs to an old 2001 SONY HDTV that has only the Y/G P/B P/ connections so that I get HD on both? (same programing on both tv's)

2) Can you also have the installer use the 722 TV2 function in SD for another bedroom/tv so I have different programming on it or is it one or the other?


3)Is having one HD receiver leased free or is each receiver a $7 lease fee no matter what? 

4)Will Dish installer also mount an antenna for locals. If I get my own antenna, will dish installer still mount it or should I go with the dish antenna ? I live in Riverside, CA. antenna web.org say's I need a small mulitdirectional and that the channels are 43-44 miles away. I don't know what to do about that?

Thanks so much


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Rraspy said:


> Thank you for any help. I don't have the know how to do any of this myself.
> 1) Can I order a 722 and have the installer connect by way of HDMI for one tv upstairs (panasonic plasma) and then have the installer connect downstairs to an old 2001 SONY HDTV that has only the Y/G P/B P/ connections so that I get HD on both? (same programing on both tv's)
> 2) Can you also have the installer use the 722 TV2 function in SD for another bedroom/tv so I have different programming on it or is it one or the other?
> 3)Is having one HD receiver leased free or is each receiver a $7 lease fee no matter what?
> ...


1 and 4 are not part of the standard professional installation provided by DISH, and are something you would need to discuss/negotiate with your installer.
2 has no bearing, as it is part of the standard professional installation to connect your TV2.
3- the lease fee is per lease, unless waived via programming, there should be a lease-fee for each leased receiver. If you lease a 722, you will be charged a leased receiver fee and additional tuner fee.

If you're planning on receiving your locals from LA, with the terrain being what it is, between Riverside and Los Angeles, I'd be skeptical if a small MD antenna will suffice. I'd be more inclined to think a medium to large directional would be better suited. Much is dependent on the compass headings of the locals you want to receive.


----------



## Rraspy (Oct 9, 2003)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I thought it could be done. Dish said it couldn't after putting me on hold.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Rraspy said:


> Thank you for any help. I don't have the know how to do any of this myself.
> 
> 1) Can I order a 722 and have the installer connect by way of HDMI for one tv upstairs (panasonic plasma) and then have the installer connect downstairs to an old 2001 SONY HDTV that has only the Y/G P/B P/ connections so that I get HD on both? (same programing on both tv's)


With respect to #1, you should do a search within the 622/722 section of this forum. You'll find a variety of opinions as to whether to use HDMI or component for the long run to the 2nd HDTV (as well as various success stories regarding maximum length). Depending on your situation, you may be able to hook up the second set for ~ $100 by buying cables from monoprice, etc.

In addition, I suggest going to avsforum.com's "Home A/V Distribution & Networking" if you plan on something more involved than simply running a long HDMI / short component (or vice versa).

I initially intended to add a long HDMI run to a second plasma (component to the older nearby plasma) but ultimately decided to run 2 cat5e cables to the second plasma that carry component video, stereo, digital audio and ir remote signals. It was fun to play around with and the added cost was not prohibitive.


----------

